# Brock Paver Base Panel Questions



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone used the Brock Paver Base Panels as underlayment for a patio? How long has it been installed? Have you had any problems?

I am planning to install a 20' x 25' paver patio and it would be a huge savings if I don't have to dig and lay stone. I want to make sure the pavers don't upheave over time. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Everything I have read about them, says that they are great for distributing loads placed above them to prevent deformation. I haven't really seen anything about how good they are for preventing heaving from underneath, due to soil movement. I think unless you can get some definitive answers from somebody in your area you would be better off doing it the traditional way. It will be a little more work, but probably a little cheaper (the paver base panels are not cheap) and you'd be sure of that in the long term it will be stable.


----------



## InspectorZo (Apr 19, 2013)

I have no specific experience with the Brock system. However, it's all about proper compaction. You simply can't over-compact the soil and the sand to achieve a better product. Another culprit to shifting and sagging is water. Any surface runs, high water table, nearby irrigation, plumbing leaks, etc. will contribute to erosion and eventual shift of your pavers.
Looks like a pretty good system.
Good Luck! :thumbsup:

InspectorZo



psubaron said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone used the Brock Paver Base Panels as underlayment for a patio? How long has it been installed? Have you had any problems?
> 
> ...


----------



## markp201 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi everyone...I've been looking at the Brock paver system. We're building a 200 sq ft patio and was hoping to hear from someone in the northern states. The panels are available at Lowes and I would think they would not sell them if they didn't work. I tried contacting the manufacturer but no response (yet). I would guesstimate a savings of about 15% over 4 inches of aggragate but at $13 a panel - a bit pricey. Also it does cut excavation time by about 50%. The videos I suspect are in the southern states where freezing is not an issue.

I have a question though. The patio will be freestanding (not against the house). Do I need the edging/border before I start digging? Most videos (which seems easier) have shown edging put in after the bricks are laid

Thanks for the responses


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I didn't install the patio with these yet but all the videos and instructions say you need an edging/border that is staked down if not against a building etc so the pavers do not move over time.


----------



## lynnmarie0123 (Feb 27, 2014)

*a new product called Patio Pal*

these are cool- anyone used them yet? plastic forms or grids used to hold 2 bricks. Then you make a whole patio with them. They have drainage holes. Amazon sell them, so does Ginnys.com with a coupon code. Each kit covers 20 sq feet. Then you buy the bricks seperate.


----------



## lynnmarie0123 (Feb 27, 2014)

ooops the title didnt come up ..they are called 

PATIO PAL

sorry


----------

